# [apache] Installer apache 2.0 plutot que 2.2

## bixibu

Bonjour j'ai un soucis avec apache... apache 2.2.8 ne marche pas chez moi.. j'ai galéré dessus plusieurs heures sans comprendre bref...

Me revoila obligé de retourner sous apache 2.0..

Hors je n'arrive pas a le trouver.. emerge --search ne me propose que la toute dernier version :'( comment faire pour emerger une version antérieur ou sinon, où trouver une ebuild correspondante?

j'ai chercher sur bugs.gentoo mais je vois pas où telecharger une quelconque ebuild 

merci  :Wink: 

----------

## bixibu

message edité pour mieu coller à  mon probleme

----------

## bivittatus

Salut!

Tu mets simplement la ligne

```
=www-servers/apache-2.2.*
```

dans ton /etc/portage/package.mask

Ce qui va avoir pour effet de ne t'installer aucune version 2.2 d'apache...donc il devrait te réinstaller la version précédente  :Wink: 

Après, tu peux être plus précis en mettant la version exacte du package à masquer si tu veux...

----------

## geekounet

Avant de downgrader, est-ce que t'as au moins lu le Guide de mise à jour d'Apache ?

----------

## bixibu

Ha ! merci beaucoup, ca va m'être tres utile ca  :Wink: 

Bonne soirée

----------

## bixibu

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Avant de downgrader, est-ce que t'as au moins lu le Guide de mise à jour d'Apache ?

 

Hum non je n'avais aps vu cela

Par contre j'ai deja unmergé apache 2.2.8 qui, malgré plusieurs reinstall successives ne vouilait pas du tout marcher.. (bloque sur

```
/etc/ini.d/apache2 start

"starting apache 2 ...... [ ! ! ]" sans message d'erreur particulier ...
```

Je vais test la 2.0, si ca marche, je la garde sinon ... on verra bien  :Wink: 

----------

## bixibu

Ca ne marche pas.. je n'arrive pas a trouver une version en dessous de 2.2.6.-rè mais j'ai l'impression que c'est normal car sur cette page :

http://gentoo-portage.com/www-servers/apache

c'est bien tout ce qui m'a l'air disponible..

C'est super nul ?

----------

## nokernel

 *bixibu wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Avant de downgrader, est-ce que t'as au moins lu le Guide de mise à jour d'Apache ? 
> 
> Hum non je n'avais aps vu cela
> 
> Par contre j'ai deja unmergé apache 2.2.8 qui, malgré plusieurs reinstall successives ne vouilait pas du tout marcher.. (bloque sur
> ...

 

As-tu regardé les logs d'apache?

Ce n'est pas trop compliqué, normalement tu as tout pour t'aider dans les logs. Jette un oeil sur error.log

----------

## bixibu

Bonjour wink

je viens d'installer une gentoo 2007, j'en suis tres content à part pour un point: Je dois installer un serveur apache mais les seuls paquetes que j'arrive a trouver sont c eux correspondant a  la version 2.2.8 d'apache.. moi il me faut la 2.0.. comment faire?

Je sais ajouter un overlay a portage , c'est peut etre la solution? mais je ne connais pas de bons overlays qui pourrait convenir a ma demande?

merciLast edited by bixibu on Mon Apr 14, 2008 9:12 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## davidou2a

salutche, 

pourquoi prendre la 2.0 qui est en totale obsolescence avec ton système? on te l'impose?

----------

## bixibu

Oui, on me l'impose  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Salut, peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Et tu aurais pu continuer la discution dans ton autre topic plutôt que d'en créer un nouveau...

Et côté Apache 2.0 imposé, j'y vois pas de raison, il fonctionne comme le 2.2, il suffit juste que tu suives la doc pour l'upgrade...

Et vu tes autres posts sur les forums anglais, tu trainais un apache-ovh avant... donc là ouais en partant de là, tu vas avoir du mal, vaut mieux partir d'une config apache-gentoo propre  :Wink: 

----------

## bixibu

Hello  :Wink: 

Non l'apache ovh , il plante a l'installation.. je l'ai oublié depuis..

La j'ai une version 2.2 qui ne veux pas marcher et je ne sais pas pourquoi, j'ai meme pas de message d'erreur a vous filer pour que vous m'aidiez... (j'ai 2 points d'exclamations rouges a droite du "Starting apache...." .. génial quoi..

Mon install est censé etre propre sinon, j'ai fait ca sur une gentoo 2007 toute neuve avec le minimum d'installé (apache,php, mysql, samba).

J'ai emerge --unmerge des dizaine de fois apache 2.2.8, meme les versions precedentes plantent pareil (2.2.6r7).. pareil :'(

ps:désolé pour l'ouverture d'un nouveau sujet   :Embarassed: 

----------

## geekounet

 *bixibu wrote:*   

> La j'ai une version 2.2 qui ne veux pas marcher et je ne sais pas pourquoi, j'ai meme pas de message d'erreur a vous filer pour que vous m'aidiez... (j'ai 2 points d'exclamations rouges a droite du "Starting apache...." .. génial quoi..

 

nokernel t'as demandé dans l'autre topic de vérifier dans les logs d'apache si ça en disait plus... t'y as regardé au moins ?

Bon en attendant, je merge le topic avec l'ancien ;p

----------

## bixibu

Oui .. j'ai déjà dit que rien dans les logs ne parlait de cette erreur de startup... elle est silencieuse

----------

